# bad 3d performance

## slyght

My system:

Asus P4PE

GeForce 6600GT (128MB)

P4 3,066 GHz

1 GB RAM

I have about ~7000 FPS in glxgears but shouldn't I have more than that?

I compared framerates in Quake3, Doom3 and Quake4 between Windows XP and Gentoo and always had about half of the FPS I had when using Win XP.

I had an ATI 9700 Pro before and same "problems" so I don't believe it's a driver issue rather than something kernel-related (never used genkernel).

I'm using gentoo-sources 2.6.12-r10 - you can have a look at my .config

My xorg.conf

xorg-x11: 6.8.2-r6 (latest stable)

nvidia-kernel: 1.0.8178 (latest ~x86)

nvidia-glx: 1.0.8178 (latest ~x86)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

slyght,

What does 

```
less /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
```

show when X is running.

----------

## slyght

```
Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled
```

I'm running agpgart instead of nvagp, because my board's chipset Intel 845PE isn't supported by the nvidia drivers (at least, as far as I know).

----------

## nutbar21

I have the same card, but my Fast Writes is disabled and I get great performance.  Could that possibly have something to do with it?

----------

## PaulBredbury

Try removing this:

```
    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection
```

And adding this:

```
Section "DRI"

   # This is needed for OpenGL.

   Mode   0666

EndSection
```

----------

## slyght

 *r3solve wrote:*   

> I have the same card, but my Fast Writes is disabled and I get great performance.  Could that possibly have something to do with it?

 

had about 2% more fps in quake3 and less 300fps in glxgears (now 6700)

could you post any comparable benchmark results? 

(for example q3a: ~250fps (default settings 640x480))

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Try removing this:
> 
> ```
>     SubSection  "extmod"
> 
> ...

 

changed nothing, too - besides starting my games in window mode instead of fullscreen

----------

## NeddySeagoon

slyght,

Why are you only using 4x AGP ?

The board will run at 8x (for twice the maximum data rate)

It may be worth trying the nVidia AGP driver. It claims to support

```
Intel 845 ("Brookdale")

Intel 845G
```

if the Intel 845PE has the same interface, it may well work.

----------

## slyght

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> slyght,
> 
> Why are you only using 4x AGP ?
> 
> The board will run at 8x (for twice the maximum data rate)

 

No, that's wrong. BIOS and user guide say it has a 4x agp slot.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> It may be worth trying the nVidia AGP driver. It claims to support
> 
> ```
> Intel 845 ("Brookdale")
> 
> ...

 

I'll try this. What do I have to do? Just remove the modules agpgart & intel-agp from my autoload.modules and change AGPMode to "1" in my xorg.conf?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

slyght,

You are stuck at AGP 4x then - its a feature of your motherboard chipset.

Yes - that should allow you to test the nVidia AGP driver.

If you only get 1x, it doesn't work.

----------

## slyght

I tried the nvagp, but it doesn't work:

agp/status:

```
Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput  

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file 

for additional information on this problem.
```

dmesg:

```
agpgart: Detected an Intel 845G Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:22:51 PST 2005

NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!

NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

slyght,

```
NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!

NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!
```

Your old AGPGART got loaded.

----------

## slyght

NeddySeagoon,

I know...

But I don't know why it doesn't load the nvagp instead of agpgart! 

I changed the AGPMode to "1" in my xorg.conf, so shouldn't it load the nvagp then?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

slyght,

Something, somewhere in your system is still loading your kernel modules.

Look for them in 

```
modprobe -l | grep agp
```

then rename them so they can't be loaded.

You can rename them back after the test.

----------

